# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Juhannuspäivän olematon liikennöinti

## antti

Tulipa vietettyä juhannus Haminassa ja juhannuspäivänä käytiin päiväajelulla. Haminan linja-autoasemalla oli useita ihmisiä odottamassa 12:10 lähtöä Kotkaan, bussi ei vaan tullut. Ajattelin heidän pääsevän edes 12:35 pikavuorolla Karhulaan, ei tullut tätäkään vuoroa. Eli päästyäni residenssiini, tutkin nettiä ja ainoat juhannuspäivänä Haminaan kulkeneet vuorot olivat Pietarin pikat, jotka kuljettavat vain kansainvälisiä asiakkaita. Tutkiskelin informaatiota Haminan bussiaseman seinältä, niin ei juhannuspäiväseisokista ollut sitten minkäänlaista infoa. Että olisihan tavalliset s-vuorot voitu ajaa ja jättää ss-vuorot kaksoispyhien jälkimmäiselle päivälle.

----------


## deepthroat

Huh hah hei, eli varsin olemattoman matkustajatarjonnan vuoksi nuo juhannuspäivän vuorot lopetettiin. Joskus ajelin juhannuspäivänä paikkuria Tamperen ympäristössä juhannuspäivänä noin 9 tuntia, matkustajia koko päivänä alle 30 ja rahaa repussa markka aikana alle 20 mk..Eli jokin tolkku kerjätessäkin, taksit lienevät sitä varten että kuljettavat 1-2 matkustajaa kerrallaan paikasta A paikkaan B kellonajasta ja päivästä riippumatta.

----------


## Miska

> Että olisihan tavalliset s-vuorot voitu ajaa ja jättää ss-vuorot kaksoispyhien jälkimmäiselle päivälle.


Tuo Kotkan ja Haminan seutu on ollut jonkinsortin "murheenkryyni" viime vuosina. Joka ikinen joulu ja juhannus sieltä tulee palautetta Matkahuoltoon niin puhelimitse kuin palautelomakkeen kautta. Varsinkin lounais- ja länsisuunnalla sen sijaan bussiliikennettä on ihan kohtalaisesti juhannuksenakin. Kaipa tuolta Haminasta voisi ajaa Kotkan kautta Helsinkiin pari kierrosta ainakin juhannuspäivänä. Mitään tunnin välein kulkevaa liikennettä tuskin kannattaisi ajaa.

----------


## Lasse

Turun ja Helsingin väliä Pohjolan Liikenne liikennöi myös juhannuspäivänä, joten miksi he eivät voisi ajaa vuoroa tai paria myös Kotkan/Haminan ja Helsingin välillä.
Vaikka ko päivä on hiljainen, matkustajia on kuitenkin jonkin verran liikeellä, ainakin iltapäivän aikaan. Itse ajoin kaksi kierrosta Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä, joista ensimmäisellä lähdöllä klo 14 Porvoosta oli kyydissä 36 matkustajaa. Vielä 21.00 lähdössäkin oli lähes 30 matkustajaa, eli ihan kelpo kuormia.

----------

